

10 Futuristic User Interfaces - jmorin007
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/08/17/10-futuristic-user-interfaces/

======
globalrev
Some very cool stuff, I'm so happy to be involved in technology. Why on earth
do people become lawyers and economists when you can create all this insanely
cool stuff?

jDome was awesome, I have kind of lost interest in gaming but this brought it
back a little bit. In the presentation you can even enjoy english with a
swedish accent :) .

------
aditya
This is cool stuff, but remember Real Artists Ship. :-)

~~~
OneSeventeen
Concur. I think the most impressive thing on here was Fez. Other stuff either
looked like it wouldn't be terribly useful to actually use, wasn't real or
both.

------
sysop073
I saw the futuristic glass and immediately thought Pokedex. I think I hate
myself

~~~
stcredzero
The eye tracking required for the glass would be pretty slick. It's
conceptually simple for a human being to imagine, but you'd need very accurate
real-time location information on the device and the head of the onlooking
user. I don't think this is feasible right now.

But what functionality would you get out of it that you couldn't get with an
iPhone real-time video overlay with a set of cross hairs as a cursor? Isn't
there a demo already where a couple of Scandinavian guys implemented this?
You'd get the same functionality within the limits of the current
infrastructure and technology.

------
mbuchanan
Here is another new concept.... <http://www.nestedguis.com>. Why have one UI
when you can have lots? (there are some good videos there)

------
pavelludiq
A combo between jDome and faceAPI would be great for playing Lock On or IL-2

------
yangyang42
Wow! I can't wait for the future to become the present!

~~~
dlimeb
Insert "just not evenly distributed" here.

